# Smoked Grouse?



## timberjet

Does anybody have A good recipe for smoked grouse? I have two very large spruce grouse breasts and legs that need some special treatment. I was thinking bacon might be A factor, maybe stuffed with something? I have an herb garden with the full compliment of fresh herbs. Please help me to make these something special and thanks in advance.


----------



## rooster32

I have some Sage and Blue grouse from recent hunts and want to try my hand at smoking them.  Don't want them to come out like leather.


----------



## coffee_junkie

Wrap em in bacon, season with your favorite rub, smoke/cook at 300*, don't overdo it. Personally I would just give them a quick hit of smoke on the grill


----------



## rbranstner

My brother and I made some awesome grouse last fall. All we did was put some spices on it, stuff with onion and butter and foil and put on the grill. We didn't have bacon or a smoker with so we weren't able to try anything else.


----------



## timberjet

I ended up going with the old standby for all gamebirds when I can't think of what else to do with them last weekend. I fileted the breasts thin and wrapped around cream chz stuffed japs and bacon around that. Smoked for an hour and a half at 225. There were no leftovers. Kind of an upland abt. I also tenderized the filets with A waffle hammer. It was great.


----------



## yakmatt

use an instant read thermometer and make sure they don't get above 130 degrees. or they will dry out and be tough.

i smoked some sharp tails and a few huns last week. i keep the meat on the rib cage. then i brined them for 6 hours or so. wrapped in bacon and a web sauce. smoked them at 250 or so for not more than 25 mins until they hit 130. carved the meat from the bone and it was better than good. served on crackers as an appetizer and put the leftovers in a chili.


----------



## yakmatt




----------

